# Loose Stools with Hare Today



## Alxsparks (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anyone noticed their Tegu has loose stools on Hare Today foods?

I recently switched to ground chicken/bone/organs from a diet of ground chicken breast, gizards, liver, hearts, egg yolks and calcium powder (which was actually working great for Finnegan after I initially misfired on his diet (I switched to hare today because I thought I could save myself a few hours of gizzard chopping that way)).

I figured the diets would be nutritionally similar, and so far Finnegan is fond of the new food, but after a week on the hare today diet I've noticed his stools are much looser/wetter after the switch, and he also goes in his cage a lot more than he used to (he almost always used to wait for a soak). I'm not sure if this is good, bad or indifferent, but I know hare today is a popular food source and I wanted to see if others were noticing the same thing and if it's something I need to be concerned about.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 10, 2013)

it is just the switch in foods almost all animals do it like dogs if you switch brand or even flavor kraps for a week lol


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 10, 2013)

Je will be fine he is just adjusting

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 11, 2013)

_Something to consider.
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=13539_


----------

